# 50 años del Hospital del Empleado (Edgardo Rebagliati)



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Abrió sus puertas el 3 de noviembre de 1958 :


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

woo ese hospital siempre me ha llamado la atencion, creo q es uno de los mas grandes de lima, por lo q se creo q fue diseñado por un estaounidense, quisiera q pongan algo de su historia :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

fue diseñado por un polaco, 
el mismo que proyecto el palacio de gobierno, el congreso y el hotel Sheraton: Ricardo de Jaxa Malachowski

http://www.perutrail.com/rm/1.htm


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

buenas photos" tiempo k no veia al hospital Rebagliati"
gracias por las photos" si pueden mas photos please.....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este debe ser el hospital mas grande del país en área techada por lo menos... Es enorme aunque muy feo y tétrico...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien grande......inclusive desde desde lejos se puede ver


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tambien pienzo, que es uno de los mas grandes hospitales del perü.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué feo todos los costados sin tarrajear que se ven en la foto...


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

^^
Pero a nivel de calle no se ve mal, es mñas esa zona de Lince , Jesus Maria es muy bonita, ahora que arreglaron la av.Arenales a quedadp muy chevere.

Al hospital creo que es hora que le hagan una remodelación por fuera.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

*algunas imágenes...*

Hospital del Empleado en construcción








En 1951 el presidente Manuel
A. Odría puso la primera piedra del Hospital del Empleado. La obra fue
impulsada por el doctor Edgardo Rebagliati Martins, ministro de Salud Pública y
Asistencia Social, quien no logró verlo inaugurado porque falleció en 1957.


Noticia en El Comercio








Los diarios de la Capital describieron en sus primeras páginas la inauguración del Hospital del Seguro Social del Empleado, que se realizó el 3de noviembre de 1958 por el doctor Francisco Sánchez Moreno, ministro de Salud Pública y Asistencia Social.

Fuente: Cuerpo Médico Hospital Rebagliati


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Primera piedra del HERM









Construcción del Hospital


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Interesante nota ahora sé un poquito más de los inicios de este hospital.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Desde el Rebagliati se ve bacan San Isidro.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


>


¿El distrito que aparece en la foto es Jesús María? Tal parece que desde el aire toda Lima luce igual.
Es imponente ese hospital; hace varios meses lo vi desde lo alto del cerro, y a pesar de la lejanía, sus amplias dimensiones se hacen notar muy bien. Nunca he entrado pero a diario paso por allí (por los tres lados por donde se puede pasar!!!!), y no deja de llamarme la atención cómo, pasajeros y cobradores, le siguen llamando "Hospital del Empleado". Cómo se nota que la gente entra y sale todo el día sin parar!!!!

Ahora sus estrechas paredes laterales están pintadas de un "celeste oscuro" indescriptible...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ no es Jesus Maria precisamente. Jesus María esta hacia la izquierda y detras del hospital, la parte de adelante es Lince... por eso lo que se ve en la foto son los techos de Lince, me parece que la foto fue tomada desde algun edificio de la avenida Arenales.


----------



## ZoilaL (Mar 21, 2008)

Yo nací en este hospital...... jajaja.... que buenas pics... Gracias Miraflorino Dodi por este aporte y por todos los demás, siempre tan interesantes. Cual es tu facebook???


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Y un montón de foristas, yo también.









_Foto: Andina_

¿Cuál será la altura de éste hospital? ¿58 metros? Quiero hacerle su dibujo


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

a este hospital le tengo mucho respeto. no naci ahi pero aprendi mucho de mi carrera como sede hospìtalaria docente. por cierto, si es el mas grande del Peru y uno de los mas grandes de sud america, tanto asi que se ha vuelto ingobernable. espero verlo en el SSP


----------



## macalasigila (Jun 17, 2008)

hola , bueno este hospital es uno de los mas grandes si, pero lamentablemente como todo edificio tiene su ciclo de vida este ya rebozo, basta con una simple mirada a la estacion de emergencia q no cubre con la totalidad , tambien podriamos hablar sobre la mala disposicion


----------



## macalasigila (Jun 17, 2008)

hola , bueno este hospital es uno de los mas grandes si, pero lamentablemente como todo edificio tiene su ciclo de vida este ya rebozo, basta con una simple mirada a la estacion de emergencia q no cubre con la totalidad , y ni hablar sobre la mala disposicion en la que se han ubicado sus especialidades , este hospital estadividido en 3 , a , b y c, se dividio asi para q en cada seccion del piso se encuentre una especialidad por decir, piso 4a maternidad 4b pediatria y asi....
pero actualmente esta dispuesto por cada piso a cual mejor , este tipo de edificacion son como moldes entonces la mejor manera para q los asegurados tengan una mejor atencion y por lo menos una habitacion es construir un edificio identico detras del original e interconectado mediante puentes en las salas de espera ( las partes pintadas de azul), seria interesante que alguien se infiltre dentro de ese hospital

este hospital bien mantenido es muy bonito pero por desgracia gran parte de sus instalaciones estan obsoletas como por ejemplo el incinerador si no me equivoco no funciona asi como la lavanderia y la cocina, pero son cosas q no son muy divulgadas 

vayan como si nada solo necesitan presetnar su dni e ingresar a este bello hospital q desafortunadamente esta descuidado y obsoleto, gracias


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

^^por una parte tienes mucha razon pero por otra no jeje. por ejemplo la sala de cirugia es una de las mas comodas en las que he estado y los equipos son muy modernos. si lo comparamos con otros hospitales este esta mejor. la zona de emergencia si parece que lo hubieran improvisado ya que no es parte del diseño original.

pero eso de construir mas edificios de hospitalizacion que sean parte del hospital ya no es factible pq la tendencia en la construccion de hospitales es no hacerlos grandes sino medianos cosa que asi se administra mejor


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ya tiene su buen tiempo.. q pena q no se hicieron más hospotal de tal tamaño


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

beatlemaniaco said:


> ^^por una parte tienes mucha razon pero por otra no jeje. por ejemplo la sala de cirugia es una de las mas comodas en las que he estado y los equipos son muy modernos. si lo comparamos con otros hospitales este esta mejor. la zona de emergencia si parece que lo hubieran improvisado ya que no es parte del diseño original.
> 
> pero eso de construir mas edificios de hospitalizacion que sean parte del hospital ya no es factible pq la tendencia en la construccion de *hospitales es no hacerlos grandes sino medianos cosa que asi se administra mejor*


Si, concuerdo

Ahora lo ideal es dotar al centro hospitalario de buenas áreas para el servicio al aque están destinadas.

Este es demasiado ancho, pero es parte de "la moda" en este tipo de estructuras en su època de construcciòn. El de acà de Guayaquil adolece de los mismos problemas. Pero aún asì el nuestro, es mejor en el sentido de equipamiento.


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Personalmente no me gusta este Hospital.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

ZoilaL said:


> Yo nací en este hospital...... jajaja.... que buenas pics... Gracias Miraflorino Dodi por este aporte y por todos los demás, siempre tan interesantes. Cual es tu facebook???


yo tambien


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Bravaza la toma, parece ser desde la Torre Trecca...(nuestro elefante blanco :colgate por cierto ¿alguien sabe si ya empezaron las obras para recuperar éste edificio? Se supone que albergará más consultorios, salas de cirugía, etc...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Justiciero55 (Jul 7, 2010)

*El Mejor Director.*

Mucha gente sabe que el primer Director del Hospital del Empleado fue el Dr Guillermo Kaelin De la Fuente, y que con ese nombre debiera llamarse ese Hospital, él lucho contra viento y marea para que funcione y lo sacó adelante. Yo soy uno de los cientos de testigos, lástima que ya quedamos pocos.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> ¿El distrito que aparece en la foto es Jesús María? Tal parece que desde el aire toda Lima luce igual.
> Es imponente ese hospital; hace varios meses lo vi desde lo alto del cerro, y a pesar de la lejanía, sus amplias dimensiones se hacen notar muy bien. Nunca he entrado pero a diario paso por allí (por los tres lados por donde se puede pasar!!!!), y no deja de llamarme la atención cómo, pasajeros y cobradores, le siguen llamando "Hospital del Empleado". Cómo se nota que la gente entra y sale todo el día sin parar!!!!
> 
> Ahora sus estrechas paredes laterales están pintadas de un "celeste oscuro" indescriptible...


Puedo asegurar que la foto fué tomada desde algún piso del edificio El Dorado.

saludos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Yo también nací en ese hospital...hace unos años,no ha pasado mucho xD
Es una mole que necesita una ampliación para que los asegurados tengan una mejor atención y ciertas comodidades al atenderse o internarse.


----------

